# what is snow foam



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

as above what is snow foam? how do i use it ? is it any good ? as i have seen lots about it on facebook


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

here you go : Let me google that for you


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

When I get really excited and lonely at the weekends and have plenty of time to clean the car I generally snow foam it. Here is me snow foaming my old Impreza 4 odd years ago.










Some industries pay money for shots like that!


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

haha fair play all i have on my pressure washer is a tank on the back of it for fluid shall i invest in a new washer or will it be ok to put it in there ?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What pressure washer do you have?

Links for your perusal..

Safe Washing And Drying | Car Care Advice | Polished Bliss

Snow Foams & Foam Lances | Car Care & Detailing Products


Take a few moments to go through the above links. It will do you good.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I have that "tank" thing on my pressure washer as well but never used it - not sure how good they are. 

I just bought a foaming lance to fit. Can adjust the thickness of the foam etc.


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

ooo i didnt know that you could buy a foaming lance the tank thing is poo really as it only draws in the fluid when using low power washer like the spinning brush thingy


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

oh and my pressure washer is a cheap one called challange or some thing if i remember


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Make sure you get the correct fitment for you pressure washer.

Elite Heavy Duty Snow Foam Lance - 6 fitments & Free Snow Foam Elite Car Care


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

hmmm just had a brain wave my cheap pressure washer gun can be changed. Shall i change it to the karcher one when every thing i buy will be karcher ?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

It is quite painful trying to read your posts.

There is a benefit in purchasing a Karcher pressure washer; namely that they have their own foam bottle which can be purchased seperately or is included in some Karcher pressure washer bundles. Importantly, this bottle works out to be significantly cheaper than the regular foam lance bottles..

The Karcher pressure washer would have to be a K-Series unit though..

Foam nozzle, 0.3 litre


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

thank you for your help


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

No worries. 

Snow foam itself can be purchased from a number of dedicated online car care product resellers including..

- Clean Your Car
- Elite Car Care
- Polished Bliss


----------

